

Wonderful live coding demo running on a real device - atilimcetin
http://bowerhaus.eu/blog/files/live_coding.html

======
nascode
This is a single piece of awesomeness :)

------
KeepTryingGID
Breathtaking!

------
phongtt
Brilliant!!!

------
halukakin
Good stuff.

------
techdojo
Inspired!

------
hgvyas
awsome

